# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Environment loss

## Calum

To try to mitigate the effect of environment loss to pollinators through monocultures, and the general concreting over of everything green, there is a countrywide effort to improve the situation. Cheap or free seed packets of mixed flowers that flower at different times to help bees, wild bees and butterflies, also a big book of flowering bushes trees and flowers, to help gardeners choose plants that will promote nature (free).
You see many more flowering roundabouts, roadside verges and motorway embankments too these days. Even strips of flowering plants in fields planted with other crops... There was some study that pointed out if all the unused ground were used in this way most of the meadow loss could be mitigated. Nice idea. I'll add links later...

----------


## madasafish

I am a guerilla planter...

----------


## Neils

A constructive thread in environment? I'm shocked!  :Big Grin: 

Bristol university is running research on habitat for pollinators over the past couple years and we get some interesting stuff crop up across the city as a result like the appearance of a long mixed flower bed down the M32. The professor running the project came to all to us a while back to explain the project and what they were up to which was really interesting.

----------


## mbc

> I am a guerilla planter...


I dont think marijuana is much good for pollinators.

----------


## marion.orca

Last year I tried to get our community council to leave a bank of grass to develop naturally, rather than waste Highland Council resources cutting it every couple of weeks and leaving the cut grass to blow away everywhere. Initially they approved suggestion, deeming it would be beneficial to the environment, people and improve the appeal of the area. Then I had backword from them saying they had changed their minds as they felt that at the end of the season when plants were dying off, it would look unsightly. So it remains a sterile area - where dogs deposit what they need to - owners don't pick up - and we are made to believe that this is preferable to bank full of wild native flowers. Shame on you Mallaig Community Council.

----------


## Easy beesy

Inverness has a number of roundabouts 'sponsored' by local businesses.  Last few years have had wildflowers on them - looks superb - people stop to take photos. Companies get kudos for 'sustainability' and 'corporate responsibility' and councils get cheap ground cover. Stick up a sign saying bee- butterfly- moth- or pollinator- friendly and they get a pat on the back rather than a complaint of untidy.

----------

